# can you rate me? in high school i got white girls but in college and now nothing.



## Deleted member 12037 (Jan 21, 2021)

Well back in High school i used to get especially white foids i dont know why but i got rejected by my own race and now in college same rejected by Asian foid. I dont know.
I am Pakistani and 6ft1 and have also a big (penis is 7inch) so what wring with the faces.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jan 21, 2021)

holy shit we got an actual indian janitor on this site


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jan 21, 2021)

damn...


----------



## Obey (Jan 21, 2021)

@Salludon send over a goat to this man to teach him how to mew


----------



## Bignuts (Jan 21, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> Well back in High school i used to get especially white foids


Doubt


----------



## Leo0509 (Jan 21, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> Well back in High school i used to get especially white foids i dont know why but i got rejected by my own race and now in college same rejected by Asian foid. I dont know.
> I am Pakistani and 6ft1 and have also a big (penis is 7inch) so what wring with the faces.


Nose


----------



## Deleted member 8318 (Jan 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 21, 2021)

Your nose probably grew late. My nose doubled in size from 16-20. I started being called ugly and ignored by girls at 17. Recently got rhino.


----------



## audimax (Jan 21, 2021)

His nose didnt grew
Its just a different lense


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Jan 21, 2021)

so what am i out of 10.what do u think not for white as i read that they all hate asians.But why am i being rejected by my own race?
and what do u think am i able to get a black and asian chick?
And i have been mewing but not sure of the results


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Jan 21, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> holy shit we got an actual indian janitor on this site


----------



## itorroella9 (Jan 21, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> and 6ft1


mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 21, 2021)

you are lying
you didn't get any white chicks

jfl

only landwhales


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 21, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> so what am i out of 10.what do u think not for white as i read that they all hate asians.But why am i being rejected by my own race?
> and what do u think am i able to get a black and asian chick?
> And i have been mewing but not sure of the results


mewing don't do shit jfl
you don't even seem recessed

your jaw seems fine

but your ratios harmony everything is off

short chin

jaw too wide


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Jan 21, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> mewing don't do shit jfl
> you don't even seem recessed
> 
> your jaw seems fine
> ...


how can i improve man and in the rating ladder which scale of girls should i aim for then.I am at uni and they are many girls? And how should i improve( cant do surgery as is not allowed in my society and people mock u for it)


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 21, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> how can i improve man and in the rating ladder which scale of girls should i aim for then.I am at uni and they are many girls? And how should i improve( cant do surgery as is not allowed in my society and people mock u for it)


well where do you live jfl? 
pakistan?
i doubt you got white foids


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jan 21, 2021)

take a picture in front of the mirror, because if you use the front camera too close to your face, it gets distorted, looks narrower than it actually is irl and your nose looks bigger. its hard to rate you based on these pics, from the first picture I would say you're about average


----------



## gymislife (Jan 21, 2021)

You look like someone who lacks confidence.
Look into pick up techniques and seduction.
This forum will be more useful: https://www.pick-up-artist-forum.com/


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Jan 21, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> well where do you live jfl?
> pakistan?
> i doubt you got white foids


England. and yes they were white but not good looking enough u know what i mean just like the guy said landwhales i guess.
but how can i improve and get paki girls or even that is impossible because of white preference


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 21, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> England. and yes they were white but not good looking enough u know what i mean just like the guy said landwhales i guess.
> but how can i improve and get paki girls or even that is impossible because of white preference


you said you don't want surgery so

just tell you to neckmaxx, gymmaxx and leanmaxx

stubble for taller chin and give a a bit more angularity in the jaw


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Jan 21, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> take a picture in front of the mirror, because if you use the front camera too close to your face, it gets distorted, looks narrower than it actually is irl and your nose looks bigger. its hard to rate you based on these pics, from the first picture I would say you're about average


if im average even why getting rejected by my own race i mean the girls was a Becky she was 5ft3 but she cute and she said that she aint looking for it and doesnt need me.My friend said that she rejected u in a polite way just to show CHADS how great she is


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Jan 21, 2021)

Pics seem quite distorted. Cute high trust looking normie.
Jaw is quite rounded, nose is too big and although NCT is generally considered a failo it doesn't seem to screw you over much.
Good eyebrows good hair and decent lips. I'd consider buying some eyelash serum and growing nice thick lashes/wear extensions and getting color contacts because your eyes look "cute" so enhancing that would be a good idea.

I could be totally wrong but my initial knee jerk reaction to your first pic (without analyzing minute details) was that you're slightly above average (which would make sense if you've been able to get white women) but i'm open to the possibility of higher score, granted, your selfies are distorted af.

As i always tell ethnics: play around with coloring, dye your hair dirty blonde/brown and wear deep blue color contacts which would make you look more european.


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Jan 21, 2021)

sergeant blackpill said:


> Pics seem quite distorted. Cute high trust looking normie.
> Jaw is quite rounded, nose is too big and although NCT is generally considered a failo it doesn't seem to screw you over much.
> Good eyebrows good hair and decent lips. I'd consider buying some eyelash serum and growing nice thick lashes/wear extensions and getting color contacts because your eyes look "cute" so enhancing that would be a good idea.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot man i have started using castor oil for eyebrows and eyelashes.Wht u think about the last pic i have putted i took it today sure is above average i mean thanks for the compliment but being rejected by my own race sucks and i know feel why even white guys hate white women or their own race is because they want the best of the best.


----------



## brainded (Jan 21, 2021)

Your nose seems wide.
Try taking a pic a bit further away from the camera.


----------



## IdiAmin (Jan 21, 2021)

Walk around with your penis in your hand and they will love you again


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 21, 2021)

Your nose is a big problem.


----------



## warpsociety (Jan 21, 2021)

U need more swag


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

im pakistani too. where do you live? you look decent, only bad thing that i can point out is your wide nose. its even wider than mine which is pretty hard to find. do you have part siddi ancestry? i guess you are ethnically sindhi.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 21, 2021)

Stubble Roid tatt tan


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 21, 2021)

being mocked by old pakistani farts for having had a rhinoplasty > become incel because you didn't get one


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 21, 2021)

also you're very ugly 2-3/10


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 21, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> England. and yes they were white but not good looking enough u know what i mean just like the guy said landwhales i guess.
> but how can i improve and get paki girls or even that is impossible because of white preference


im half pakistani too , i live in scotlnd though lol . i tihnk you look very high trust bro


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Jan 21, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> Well back in High school i used to get especially white foids i dont know why but i got rejected by my own race and now in college same rejected by Asian foid. I dont know.
> I am Pakistani and 6ft1 and have also a big (penis is 7inch) so what wring with the faces.


Current average height of pakistani males: 5'7"
Ur height: 6'1" stfu bitch, no u aint 6 1, u subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Jan 21, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> so what am i out of 10


2 to 3 PSL


----------



## sytyl (Jan 21, 2021)

it's over
my suggestions would be to get a nose slimming procedure if that's even possible as well as to hop on gear and mo saffari max @brbbrah


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 21, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> Well back in High school i used to get especially white foids i dont know why but i got rejected by my own race and now in college same rejected by Asian foid. I dont know.
> I am Pakistani and 6ft1 and have also a big (penis is 7inch) so what wring with the faces.


can you take a photo from a distance, the second photo looks distorted tbh


----------



## Songe (Jan 21, 2021)

3.5 psl max and undesirable pheno


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

ddristhebestgermany said:


> Current average height of pakistani males: 5'7"
> Ur height: 6'1" stfu bitch, no u aint 6 1, u subhuman


stfu faggot, im 5'11 and when i was in pakistan most young people i saw were my height, some were even taller


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

wereqryan said:


> 2 to 3 PSL


stop underrating him with your projection you selfhating curry. hes at least 4.


----------



## Copeful (Jan 21, 2021)

_gigachad cause 6'1_


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> stop underrating him with your projection you selfhating curry. hes at least 4.


No he's not you coping moron. Learn about cephalometrics, learn about phenotypes, acknowledge the PSL scale and rate properly, or GTFO. I'm done.


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> stfu faggot, im 5'11 and when i was in pakistan most young people i saw were my height, some were even taller


Half the curries i see in my country are my height or shorter than me and im 5 6.


----------



## sytyl (Jan 21, 2021)

wereqryan said:


> No he's not you coping moron. Learn about cephalometrics, learn about phenotypes, acknowledge the PSL scale and rate properly, or GTFO. I'm done.


to be fair, 2 psl is basically deformed
psl wise he's 3.5-3.8 imo


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 21, 2021)

Reminds me of gigachad


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

wereqryan said:


> No he's not you coping moron. Learn about cephalometrics, learn about phenotypes, acknowledge the PSL scale and rate properly, or GTFO. I'm done.


keep projecting your selfhatred onto others you utter faggot


ddristhebestgermany said:


> Half the curries i see in my country are my height or shorter than me and im 5 6.


yeah in the west curries arent always tall but theres outliers, i know 2 guys who are 6'3, one who is 6'1.5 and my brother is 6' lol


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> stop underrating him with your projection you selfhating curry. hes at least 4.


bro, 4 is average, in no world is he average


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> bro, 4 is average, in no world is he average


4 is below average bro, lol. i rate till 9.


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Jan 21, 2021)

don't give up bro


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 4 is below average bro, lol. i rate till 9.


well he's a 3/10, not even low-tier normie


----------



## Copeful (Jan 21, 2021)

sytyl said:


> to be fair, 2 psl is basically deformed
> psl wise he's 3.5-3.8 imo


Hes 4.5 PSL and irl chadlite because of height


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> stop underrating him with your projection you selfhating curry. hes at least 4.


This dude is not PSL 4


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 21, 2021)

come on curries, you can't all be truecels 
@TheCopefulCurry @TRUE_CEL @SubhumanCurrycel @sytyl @zaynbrah 

why over-rate him so much just because of similar pheno?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 21, 2021)

Bro you need lean max


----------



## Copeful (Jan 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> come on curries, you can't all be truecels
> @TheCopefulCurry @TRUE_CEL @SubhumanCurrycel @sytyl @zaynbrah
> 
> why over-rate him so much just because of similar pheno?


He's at least average face wise + 6'1 which makes him irl chadlite


----------



## sytyl (Jan 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> come on curries, you can't all be truecels
> @TheCopefulCurry @TRUE_CEL @SubhumanCurrycel @sytyl @zaynbrah
> 
> why over-rate him so much just because of similar pheno?


I'm not curry and rate him below avg lol, 3.5 with bad pheno as I said


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> well he's a 3/10, not even low-tier normie


he mogs the shit out of me jfl


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> come on curries, you can't all be truecels
> @TheCopefulCurry @TRUE_CEL @SubhumanCurrycel @sytyl @zaynbrah
> 
> why over-rate him so much just because of similar pheno?


hes quite average looking in the pic with less distortion


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 21, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> He's at least average face wise + 6'1 which makes him irl chadlite


you're delusional if you think that's average


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Jan 21, 2021)

sytyl said:


> to be fair, 2 psl is basically deformed


He's no more than 3 PSL that's for sure. Probably a bit less.


TRUE_CEL said:


> keep projecting your selfhatred onto others you utter faggot


Truth is only hatred for those who are too weak to acknowledge it.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

sytyl said:


> I'm not curry and rate him below avg lol, 3.5 with bad pheno as I said


youre not??


Senhor Cabrito said:


> This dude is not PSL 4


out of 9 tho


MoeZart said:


> come on curries, you can't all be truecels
> @TheCopefulCurry @TRUE_CEL @SubhumanCurrycel @sytyl @zaynbrah
> 
> why over-rate him so much just because of similar pheno?


its not that bad bhai


----------



## brainded (Jan 21, 2021)

Mostly average features with below average nose.

3.5 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> youre not??
> 
> out of 9 tho
> 
> its not that bad bhai


i swear i don't discriminate pheno, always got to rank them against a similar pheno for a fair comparison. but zayn malik or curry meeks aren't "just" two times better looking

5th column are curries. he isn't 5/10 average no way


----------



## Copeful (Jan 21, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> He's at least average face wise + 6'1 which makes him irl chadlite


_keep jflmaxxing @sytyl 
he mogs you cause hes taller than you _


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> well he's a 3/10, not even low-tier normie


bruh 3/10 

these are legit 3-3.5/10 guys, he clearly mogs them into oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 21, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> bruh 3/10
> 
> these are legit 3-3.5/10 guys, he clearly mogs them into oblivion
> View attachment 940245
> View attachment 940247


give the guy in the bottom left the nose of the guy bottom right and make him 2 shades lighter


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 21, 2021)

Lose fat, stop obsessing over women


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jan 21, 2021)

You look like a curry version of @copingvolcel


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> i swear i don't discriminate pheno, always got to rank them against a similar pheno for a fair comparison. but zayn malik or curry meeks aren't "just" two times better looking
> 
> 5th column are curries. he isn't 5/10 average no way



but the problem with that collage is that its based on truerateme. they believe zayn is 7 max and that jeremy is 9 max which i dont think is true, jeremy should top that list and zayn should be higher up. but for me personally i see him as 4/9 and he mogs me im 2/9.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> _keep jflmaxxing @sytyl
> he mogs you cause hes taller than you _


brutal afghanpill


----------



## Copeful (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> but the problem with that collage is that its based on truerateme. they believe zayn is 7 max and that jeremy is 9 max which i dont think is true, jeremy should top that list and zayn should be higher up. but for me personally i see him as 4/9 and he mogs me im 2/9.


why are you rating out of 9? its either /8 (PSL) or /10 (IRL)


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> come on curries, you can't all be truecels
> @TheCopefulCurry @TRUE_CEL @SubhumanCurrycel @sytyl @zaynbrah
> 
> why over-rate him so much just because of similar pheno?


Gigachad because hair keep barking


----------



## justadude (Jan 21, 2021)

around 3.25 psl
its over man


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> why are you rating out of 9? its either /8 (PSL) or /10 (IRL)


ratings are up till 9 for me, not 8. no 10s because nobody looks perfect and so highest is 9. i dont see why no one can be above 8, thats a bit dumb.


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> give the guy in the bottom left the nose of the guy bottom right and make him 2 shades lighter










he is in 4.5-5 range at worst tbh, he clearly mogs the 4s hard too . and the 4.5s imo but not the 5s


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

justadude said:


> around 3.25 psl
> its over man


its not over if girls are interested lol dont exaggerate


----------



## justadude (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> its not over if girls are interested lol dont exaggerate


in terms of looks its over, no girl will ever be interested in him for his looks


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

justadude said:


> in terms of looks its over, no girl will ever be interested in him for his looks


did you even read the title lol


----------



## Pillarman (Jan 21, 2021)

looks below average, maybe average in pakistan idk, doesn't look the same race as salludon


----------



## justadude (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> did you even read the title lol


jfl if u believe it


----------



## justadude (Jan 21, 2021)

Pillarman said:


> looks below average, maybe average in pakistan idk, doesn't look the same race as salludon


doesnt even look the same species as salludon


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

justadude said:


> jfl if u believe it


what would he gain from lying? its not over for him UNLESS he wants stacylites and stacies lol but hes fine with beckies i think so its not over so again, dont exaggerate because its not true


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> you're delusional if you think that's average


He mogs me hard


----------



## oatmeal (Jan 21, 2021)

sorries man


----------



## Copeful (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> keep projecting your selfhatred onto others you utter faggot
> 
> yeah in the west curries arent always tall but theres outliers, i know 2 guys who are 6'3, one who is 6'1.5 and my brother is 6' lol


how tall are you


----------



## Deleted member 6306 (Jan 21, 2021)

Incelius subhumanis


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jan 21, 2021)

I am Pakistani and 6ft1 and have also a big (penis is 7inch) so what wring with the faces.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> how tall are you


5'11


EktoPlasma said:


> I am Pakistani and 6ft1 and have also a big (penis is 7inch) so what wring with the faces.


u mirin bpc?


----------



## Copeful (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 5'11
> 
> u mirin bpc?


_fakecel phenchod 
gtfo off this forum and slay _


----------



## oatmeal (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 5'11


mogs me wtf

'true_cel'


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> _fakecel phenchod
> gtfo off this forum and slay _





oatmeal said:


> mogs me wtf
> 
> 'true_cel'


average height here is 6' and im facially subhuman, im truecel in every way


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 21, 2021)

ur nose is bloated


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> average height here is 6' and im facially subhuman, im truecel in every way


You literally have white women saying you’re good looking and cute


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You literally have white women saying you’re good looking and cute


they didnt say i was good looking or cute though. they were being nice and said i wasnt ugly (since theyre my online friends theyre being nice)


----------



## spark (Jan 21, 2021)

you didnt get shit you ugly subanimal


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> they didnt say i was good looking or cute though. they were being nice and said i wasnt ugly (since theyre my online friends theyre being nice)


they were playing hard to get imo but I don't know the full context


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> they were playing hard to get imo but I don't know the full context


no context here other than they were my friends but i also warned em that im ugly af so they said it only to pity me


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 21, 2021)

Skull looks small


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> no context here other than they were my friends but i also warned em that im ugly af so they said it only to pity me


I feel if you didn't warn them things could have been better


----------



## mogstar (Jan 21, 2021)

OP sorry for some of the comments, you are below average in looks, you are probably 3-3.5 psl imo,nose is fucking with ur harmony really badly so *GET A RHINO ASAP PLEASE,* sorry to hear that your own race rejected you, you could def get a girlfriend probably not the one u want tho


----------



## court monarch777 (Jan 21, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> if im average even why getting rejected by my own race i mean the girls was a Becky she was 5ft3 but she cute and she said that she aint looking for it and doesnt need me.My friend said that she rejected u in a polite way just to show CHADS how great she is


women only know the CHAD breed


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 21, 2021)

sytyl said:


> it's over
> my suggestions would be to get a nose slimming procedure if that's even possible as well as to hop on gear and mo saffari max @brbbrah


Indeed

but mossafari already had decent angularity before and a good base plus good eyes


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I feel if you didn't warn them things could have been better


i think if i didnt warn em theyd say im ugly lol. girls are nice like that, they dont kick a man when hes down.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 21, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> Indeed
> 
> but mossafari already had decent angularity before and a good base plus good eyes



what in the fuck,brutal ascension ngl


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 21, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> what in the fuck,brutal ascension ngl


legit
went from incel to irl chad almost
basically
he's also 6 1


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 21, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> what in the fuck,brutal ascension ngl


yet people here still rot jfl and say it's over


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 21, 2021)

Look how they massacred my boy


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 21, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> yet people here still rot jfl and say it's over


yeah bro he was very ugly before now he is definetly chad. mirin, 7 psl ascension


----------



## Biggdink (Jan 21, 2021)

Did you go to high school in a 99% white area ? Exotic halo lmaoooo 

ethnics aren’t exotic in cities or colleges 

Multicultural/diversity is worst thing for ethnics 

Jfl at ethnics who don’t support trump


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Did you go to high school in a 99% white area ? Exotic halo lmaoooo
> 
> ethnics aren’t exotic in cities or colleges
> 
> ...


trump >>>>> 
but not every ethnic is a jbw whore, theres enough that date only (good looking) ethnics


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> but the problem with that collage is that its based on truerateme. they believe zayn is 7 max and that jeremy is 9 max which i dont think is true, jeremy should top that list and zayn should be higher up. but for me personally i see him as 4/9 and he mogs me im 2/9.


Zayn is like 8.5-9 range tbh, maybe he doesn't have the aesthetic to be a 9 but he's definitely in that range 

Meeks is 9-9.5 imo


----------



## Biggdink (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> trump >>>>>
> but not every ethnic is a jbw whore, theres enough that date only (good looking) ethnics


True true 
But I’ve been clubbing in a very multicultural Vancouver and seen even ethnic girls run away from Indian and Asian dudes 

ethnics have better luck even with their own race in non multicultural areas


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> Zayn is like 8.5-9 range tbh, maybe he doesn't have the aesthetic to be a 9 but he's definitely in that range
> 
> Meeks is 9-9.5 imo


meeks mog those guys there at the top lol. also is that atif aslam at 2.5???


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> True true
> But I’ve been clubbing in a very multicultural Vancouver and seen even ethnic girls run away from Indian and Asian dudes
> 
> ethnics have better luck even with their own race in non multicultural areas


most asian and indian guys are subhumans so yeah theyll run away from them. but eventually theyd use them as betabuxx when its time to settle down. where im from theres no curries but i was in curryland and got zero attention so its beyond over for me lol


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> meeks mog those guys there at the top lol. also is that atif aslam at 2.5???


Don't think so but just googled and he looks like curry gosling a bit


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> Don't think so but just googled and he looks like curry gosling a bit
> View attachment 940526


curry gosling jfl. hes got pipes man, you should listen to him. some white chad(lite) vocal coach loves him tho.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 21, 2021)

@zaynbrah @TRUE_CEL 
trm guide is bullshit
atif aslam i would say is closer to average jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @zaynbrah @TRUE_CEL
> trm guide is bullshit
> atif aslam i would say is closer to average jfl


yeah the guide is def shit


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 21, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @zaynbrah @TRUE_CEL
> trm guide is bullshit
> atif aslam i would say is closer to average jfl


Oh is it really that guy as a 2.5? Yeah that's BS ngl , he looks completely normal jfl . I couldn't read the names since it's blurry . 2.5 is ridiculous underrate


----------



## chadison (Jan 21, 2021)

4.5/10. Can be 5.5/10 w rhino, and maybe 6.5/10 with better hair and good physique. although based on your race and ethnicity, it is unlikely that any woman would ever truly sexually desire you. I'm sorry to break it to you brother, but that is the black pill in the situation. I'm also sorry this forum ripped you to shreds, a lot of people here are narcissistic assholes. But in what I said, I'm being objective. this is the truth. I wish you best of luck, you can looksmax to be above average and do fairly well socially but it is unlikely any woman will truly lust for you. This is the case for most of us though, so don't feel bad. Even after I get surgery and mature more most women won't desire me.


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Jan 22, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im pakistani too. where do you live? you look decent, only bad thing that i can point out is your wide nose. its even wider than mine which is pretty hard to find. do you have part siddi ancestry? i guess you are ethnically sindhi





TRUE_CEL said:


> im pakistani too. where do you live? you look decent, only bad thing that i can point out is your wide nose. its even wider than mine which is pretty hard to find. do you have part siddi ancestry? i guess you are ethnically sindhi.


yes i am man thanks a lot.And the nose yeah it is big people used to make fun of it.but thanks for the help.I dont understand why people are against curries.I mean if you look we have high status jobs, tall average height is 6FT not 5FT11 i dont know how they did this then i dont know why they say we have a small penis even though there hasnt been any study conducted for it they just maded it up to show WHITE supremacy if u actually look if that wasnt the case how that hell mine is 7 inch and my friends the are between 6 to 7 inch so the data is false


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Jan 22, 2021)

chadison said:


> 4.5/10. Can be 5.5/10 w rhino, and maybe 6.5/10 with better hair and good physique. although based on your race and ethnicity, it is unlikely that any woman would ever truly sexually desire you. I'm sorry to break it to you brother, but that is the black pill in the situation. I'm also sorry this forum ripped you to shreds, a lot of people here are narcissistic assholes. But in what I said, I'm being objective. this is the truth. I wish you best of luck, you can looksmax to be above average and do fairly well socially but it is unlikely any woman will truly lust for you. This is the case for most of us though, so don't feel bad. Even after I get surgery and mature more most women won't desire me.


thanks a lot man for it i just dont understand how women prefer man like Chico or BTS stuff i mean its bcz as a man we dont respect they look more feminine than being man so how women find them masculine and whereas men dont respect them


----------



## chadison (Jan 22, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> thanks a lot man for it i just dont understand how women prefer man like Chico or BTS stuff i mean its bcz as a man we dont respect they look more feminine than being man so how women find them masculine and whereas men dont respect them


women prefer masculine features in men, but this is less true the younger a woman is. age 18-24 women prefer more feminine features in men, such as softer skin and phenotypes, longer hair, etc. And when combined with masculine traits such as a chiseled jaw, height, and some muscle, these men are very appealing to women in this age group. This forum tends to focus on women in their prime (18-24) vs older women, thus models such as Chico are often used in examples of "what attracts women." As women age and get off the cock carousel, they look for stability and masculinity/security more. Then they would look for a male more like you, but understand that most of these women feigning interest ARE USED GOODS AND ARE NOT LTR WORTHY. Thus, you must be vigilant of a woman and her understatements about her body count, sexual past, etc. Remember, this forum will rip you to shreds if you are average or slightly below. They ripped me up pretty bad but later admitted that I'm not that bad looking in this thread https://looksmax.org/threads/honest-ratings.203718/
Best wishes man


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 22, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> yes i am man thanks a lot.And the nose yeah it is big people used to make fun of it.but thanks for the help.I dont understand why people are against curries.I mean if you look we have high status jobs, tall average height is 6FT not 5FT11 i dont know how they did this then i dont know why they say we have a small penis even though there hasnt been any study conducted for it they just maded it up to show WHITE supremacy if u actually look if that wasnt the case how that hell mine is 7 inch and my friends the are between 6 to 7 inch so the data is false


thats nice bro, im punjabi myself. did you notice that the people ripping on you because of your nose were ethnic as well or not? i have a jew nose and the only person to point it out was an iranian classmate who had a big nose himself jfl. and dont worry bro, i got you. yeah people are just racist towards curries, we are the last racial group that you can be racist towards without anyone saying anything about it, even the biggest white sjws will make curry jokes. and yeah regarding penis size, im actually 6.9" bp. whats your girth though?


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Jan 22, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> thats nice bro, im punjabi myself. did you notice that the people ripping on you because of your nose were ethnic as well or not? i have a jew nose and the only person to point it out was an iranian classmate who had a big nose himself jfl. and dont worry bro, i got you. yeah people are just racist towards curries, we are the last racial group that you can be racist towards without anyone saying anything about it, even the biggest white sjws will make curry jokes. and yeah regarding penis size, im actually 6.9" bp. whats your girth though?


5.2inch.so im pretty sure we can satisfy a woman right if we get one or no?But the main problem is i cant shoot that much semen i want to increase but naturally


----------



## justadude (Jan 22, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @zaynbrah @TRUE_CEL
> trm guide is bullshit
> atif aslam i would say is closer to average jfl


trash cause curries have their own column. the 4/10 whites mog the 5/10 curries


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Jan 22, 2021)

justadude said:


> trash cause curries have their own column. the 4/10 whites mog the 5/10 curries


so in the curry column where do i stand then?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 22, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> 5.2inch.so im pretty sure we can satisfy a woman right if we get one or no?But the main problem is i cant shoot that much semen i want to increase but naturally


yeah thats a good girth to have. we dont have to worry about the pleasing a woman part, we got that covered bro. as for me i cant shoot either unless ive edged. so try edging for like half an hour or longer depending on if it doesnt shoot after edging for half an hour. but you gotta try again the next day because with most of your semen already out it wouldnt shoot regardless even if you did edge for 35 minutes before after you already came the first time. im there are supplements that can help you, i think @teddyboyvince could help you out with that last part


----------



## justadude (Jan 22, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> so in the curry column where do i stand then?


around 4.5


----------



## justadude (Jan 22, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah thats a good girth to have. we dont have to worry about the pleasing a woman part, we got that covered bro. as for me i cant shoot either unless ive edged. so try edging for like half an hour or longer depending on if it doesnt shoot after edging for half an hour. but you gotta try again the next day because with most of your semen already out it wouldnt shoot regardless even if you did edge for 35 minutes before after you already came the first time. im there are supplements that can help you, i think @teddyboyvince could help you out with that last part


not jerking off for literally 2 days is better than wasting ur entire day edging lol


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 22, 2021)

justadude said:


> not jerking off for literally 2 days is better than wasting ur entire day edging lol


i agree, quitting for a few days and then fapping again is really good haha. i usually edge for 45 mins though.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 22, 2021)

bhai
it's best you leanmaxx, neck maxx and gymmaxx plus stubblemaxx
plus grow out your hair
you said you don't want surgeries anyway


leave this site and never come back

focus on your education more


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 22, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @zaynbrah @TRUE_CEL
> trm guide is bullshit
> atif aslam i would say is closer to average jfl


@TRUE_CEL @brbbrah 
Bro I think we got mistaken, that dude isn't Atif Aslam. I was on reddit today and had a look at the guide today but I saw it wasn't even him


----------



## ascentium (Feb 7, 2021)

You need mse for alar base expansion


----------



## reptiles (Feb 8, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> Well back in High school i used to get especially white foids i dont know why but i got rejected by my own race and now in college same rejected by Asian foid. I dont know.
> I am Pakistani and 6ft1 and have also a big (penis is 7inch) so what wring with the faces.



Bro 7 inch cock is insta fakecel just show some white whore your cock and then melante your skin more


----------



## reptiles (Feb 8, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> Don't think so but just googled and he looks like curry gosling a bit
> View attachment 940526




If we lived in a non euro centric world he would get treated like gosling


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Feb 9, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Bro 7 inch cock is insta fakecel just show some white whore your cock and then melante your skin more


im for real my childhood has been spent in tly so i had all good nutrition.also what u mean by treated like goslin and where do u think in my country if i turn back there or somewhereelse


----------



## reptiles (Feb 9, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> im for real my childhood has been spent in tly so i had all good nutrition.also what u mean by treated like goslin and where do u think in my country if i turn back there or somewhereelse





I wish i had a 7incher ngl


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Feb 10, 2021)

reptiles said:


> I wish i had a 7incher ngl


how old are u? if still teenager increase ur testosterone naturally eat ( Ghee which butter,olive oil and coconut oil) but the main problem with me is even having a 7incher my cum is not that much like u see on porn im trying to increase that


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm a bit late but

rhino
lip reduction
get a haircut (or grow it longer) + dress to look less bland

and you're good

far from over if you put that effort in, over if you don't


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 25, 2021)

Over


----------



## brainded (Feb 25, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Over


Keep coping
He mogs you


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 25, 2021)

brainded said:


> Keep coping
> He mogs you


It's over over for this man


----------



## Hozay (Feb 26, 2021)

chad tbh


----------



## Incelking (Feb 26, 2021)

I am Sorry.


----------



## markozara (Feb 26, 2021)

Nose looks like an oversized tent


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Mar 2, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> I'm a bit late but
> 
> rhino
> lip reduction
> ...


what if i leanmaxx in that pic im 17% bodyfat.And take care of skin but cant get a rhino as it not allowed in my religion


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 2, 2021)

ahmsal15 said:


> what if i leanmaxx in that pic im 17% bodyfat.And take care of skin but cant get a rhino as it not allowed in my religion


then you can probably call it a day

maybe god gave you that nose to see if you're smart enough to correct it


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Mar 3, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> then you can probably call it a day
> 
> maybe god gave you that nose to see if you're smart enough to correct it


what kind of hair should i have?


----------



## Deleted member 12037 (Mar 3, 2021)

Incelking said:


> I am Sorry.


what u mean


----------

